# How are the Sheepshead at CBBT



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

Wondering how the Sheepshead are doing this year at the CBBT. Any reports on them?


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

My buddies have caught some small ones on fiddlers. I haven't fished for them yet. I usually let them give me a solid report first. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

I caught them on fiddlers and stone crabs up there. I have not been up there in a while and past week was very hot. Perfect weather for them but yeah keep me posted buddy. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

i fished the cbbt today from the kayak and had about a 10-12 lber up to the side of my yak and didnt have my net and lost it! it was the biggest sheep i had ever seen. Time to get a net!


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah tripp, dont leave that net stranted at home.....try to get em next time, i hear they are catching some big sheeps over on the 1st island....i wonder if alot of the pilons are holding sheeps all along the cbbt...do they share pilons with the togs?


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

I caught togs of them pilons also in the winter and along the fence line on the sea gull pier.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah seems like a great spot in thewinter and summer....im wanting to catch some nice sheeps this summer and fall...hopefully diggin around the pilons on the cbbt ill find me a biggin or two.....


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

I will be heading to the store this week to get a net. going to try and head back out there this week or next and try to get into them again, suprisingly we were only about half way between the beach and the island when i hooked that one. :fishing:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, citations get boated. The bite is hot. 

Skunk


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

There are some big ones out there. My uncle holds the va state record sheepshead. Pretty big boy. Caught it off the sea gull pier


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

how big was this state record? When was it caught? What kind of rig can i use to drop along the pilons? So sandfleas and fiddlers are the ticket to these beasts?


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

where can i scrape up some mussels also?


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

It was 20lbs 12oz. It was caught on Oct 6, 2005. I have no idea on where you can get mussels other then the asian store but they sell them frozen. We make our bottom rigs from 50lbs mono. We catch them on fiddlers and stone crabs. I never heard anyone use sandfleas to catch them. I seen people use blue crabs,clams,fiddlers,stone crabs,hermit crab and the meat out of a conk shell. My choice would be the fiddlers and the stone. Hope that answers your questions and good luck.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Itzdjsp said:


> Wondering how the Sheepshead are doing this year at the CBBT. Any reports on them?


Generally, I'd say they were swimming, eating and possibly breeding. Wouldn't you?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Some 'ol salt told me this technique for Sheepies. Cut off the toe part of some panty hose. Put some fresh crushed up mussels in it, (tie it off). Put ball of mussels on hook. The theory is that the Sheepshead (and Tog) chew on this like bubble gum. They're teeth get caught up in the panty hose, and a "chum cloud" gets created in the process, attracting more fish in the area. Haven't tried it yet, but it makes sense. 

Skunk


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

What about SPADEFISH? Are they now thick in the CBBT pier?


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

i know fresh and live mussels are without a doubt the best sheepshead bait, better than fiddlers and stone crabs. the panty hose probably works becuase the only problem with the mussels is if you dont get enough of there holdfasts then its really hard to keep them on the hook.


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw a group of 10-15 on one pilon near the middle of the pier one day when i was up there. They been catching them including my self but I say not as thick. Caught more the year before but who knows. Maybe the days I am there was a bad day.


----------

